# Question about iridium metal



## muhammad Shahzad (Oct 24, 2022)

Hi avery one 
I m from Delhi the capital of India.
I searching the price of iridium in Google but there isn't any satisfy answer. So anyone tell me the accurate price of iridium 

Thanks


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 24, 2022)

I do not know what you see as satisfying answer.
This took me less than a minute.





Daily Metal Price: Iridium Price Chart (USD / Troy Ounce) for the Last 6 months


Daily Metal Price: Iridium Price Chart (USD / Troy Ounce) for the Last 6 months. Chart daily metal price movements in multiple units.



www.dailymetalprice.com


----------



## nickvc (Oct 24, 2022)

It matters little what the spot price is with certain metals , you may do better searching for iridium buyers and find out what they are paying but unless you have volumes the price may well be low compared to spot price.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 24, 2022)

nickvc said:


> It matters little what the spot price is with certain metals , you may do better searching for iridium buyers and find out what they are paying but unless you have volumes the price may well be low compared to spot price.


That is completely true for all these off the the track, rare metals, they even may be listed and no one will sell or buy unless you have sufficient volumes to move.


----------



## orvi (Oct 24, 2022)

Iridium is very hard to sell for better than laughable price. At least here. It does not even made the difference that we had very appreciable ammount of it. If you find someone who is interested in buying iridium, let me know


----------



## Alondro (Oct 24, 2022)

I need it to construct my Stargate.... >_______________>


----------



## Swissgoldrefiner (Oct 25, 2022)

orvi said:


> Iridium is very hard to sell for better than laughable price. At least here. It does not even made the difference that we had very appreciable ammount of it. If you find someone who is interested in buying iridium, let me know


What's correct price for Iridium?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 25, 2022)

Swissgoldrefiner said:


> What's correct price for Iridium?


As has been said earlier in this thread, it is hard to find a correct price. 
The correct price is what someone is willing to pay if you are able to sell at all.
To sell, one might need many kilograms or maybe more.
Todays spot price is 4900$ per Ozt


----------



## Swissgoldrefiner (Oct 25, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> As has been said earlier in this thread, it is hard to find a correct price.
> The correct price is what someone is willing to pay if you are able to sell at all.
> To sell, one might need many kilograms or maybe more.
> Todays spot price is 4900$ per Ozt


Yeas, but i mean for him a correct price...i can buy kilos of Ir...if price is correct for me...4900 per Oz is too high...
At that price off curse you cant find many buyers.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 25, 2022)

Swissgoldrefiner said:


> Yeas, but i mean for him a correct price...i can buy kilos of Ir...if price is correct for me...4900 per Oz is too high...
> At that price off curse you cant find many buyers.


Well it is official spot price at one of the markets.
A few years back it was 600 ish


----------



## BlackLabel (Oct 26, 2022)

The spot price is because some people praise iridium as the holy grail of investment.
A mix of greedy, fantasy and wishful thinking.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 26, 2022)

BlackLabel said:


> The spot price is because some people praise iridium as the holy grail of investment.
> A mix of greedy, fantasy and wishful thinking.


I think that is not necessary so, Iridium is a very attractive metal in respect to high temp casting and other application. 
The current price hike started around when Apple planned to transition to Sapphire glass on all its devices.
Iridium is probably the only metal capable of handling the massive heat and stress of molten Sapphire, 
coupled with the resistance to oxygen in that temperatures. 
This was something I saw explained somewhere by an inside entity.

After that initial price hike some investors may have jumped on the wagon to exploit the situation.
My guess


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 26, 2022)

Iridium also has new applications in semi conductors, chips, etc.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 26, 2022)

Lino1406 said:


> Iridium also has new applications in semi conductors, chips, etc.


Interesting, can you explain more?


----------



## Lou (Oct 26, 2022)

Swissgoldrefiner said:


> Yeas, but i mean for him a correct price...i can buy kilos of Ir...if price is correct for me...4900 per Oz is too high...
> At that price off curse you cant find many buyers.


Definitely too high, especially when it's still gotta be sent by you to another refiner.


The price is high because its main use is OLEDs and Sapphire and now they're going to be using it in water electrolysis at a massive scale...



https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0360319921016219



Price will go up more in the future. It's not very well recycled.


----------



## Wolfpacker1 (Nov 29, 2022)

orvi said:


> Iridium is very hard to sell for better than laughable price. At least here. It does not even made the difference that we had very appreciable ammount of it. If you find someone who is interested in buying iridium, let me know


I maybe able to help you . How much do you have? I will also need to know what form it is in and the source


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 8, 2022)

orvi said:


> Iridium is very hard to sell for better than laughable price. At least here. It does not even made the difference that we had very appreciable ammount of it. If you find someone who is interested in buying iridium, let me know


I could give it a try. DM.


----------



## orvi (Dec 9, 2022)

Wolfpacker1 said:


> I maybe able to help you . How much do you have? I will also need to know what form it is in and the source





samuel-a said:


> I could give it a try. DM.


Sorry guys for late response. I actually does not own the material myself ( I am just person who generally help with refining, not the "boss"), and owner decided to keep it for now, collect more and then negotiate with big companies. Personally, I do not have ammounts to be considered sellable, few grams of Ir in form of PtIr10 alloy. But in the future, new Ir material will probably came to us - and then I will surely contact you and we will see if we can work it out 

Thank you for your kind help  I very appreciate it.


----------



## zachy (Dec 14, 2022)

It is thought that iridium in 2023, can reach a price of 4,800 usd/oz, so we must know how to separate it from the other PGMs, the demand is increasing because it is used in the generation of HYDROGEN.


----------



## Lou (Dec 15, 2022)

It's already at 4800 an oz.


----------



## Platz (Dec 17, 2022)

The most odd thing about all these forecasts is that they all imply that the loading of iridium in electrolysers will be decreased by an order of magnitude and that recovery rates will be "greater than 90%". The chances of both these events occuring within our lifetimes are slim. In my expereince reducing the loading down to trace levels makes the recovery and cost of recovery especially for Ir too difficult. The Ir price will be too high to justify its use in electrolysers (coupled with high electricity prices) any hydrogen thus will be prepared from oil/gas. There needs to be an end to all this greenwashing..


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 17, 2022)

Platz said:


> The most odd thing about all these forecasts is that they all imply that the loading of iridium in electrolysers will be decreased by an order of magnitude and that recovery rates will be "greater than 90%". The chances of both these events occuring within our lifetimes are slim. In my expereince reducing the loading down to trace levels makes the recovery and cost of recovery especially for Ir too difficult. The Ir price will be too high to justify its use in electrolysers (coupled with high electricity prices) any hydrogen thus will be prepared from oil/gas. There needs to be an end to all this greenwashing..


Ir has other uses so it is not only electrolyzing increasing the demand.
And it is still going to be minute amounts per electrolyzer.

It is not only the price for current that will be the driving force.
If the air traffic is forced away from hydrocarbons, the need for Ammonia and Hydrogen will be there, and has to be met some how.

Most of today's demand is probably driven by the research departments around the world, and if the production is going to start for full, 
the Ir and other catalysts will be a minor cost in the total mix.

Another field that has had a major push, lately is the replacement of expensive catalysts due to engineered molecular clusters performing a similar job.
There has been some success in this area


----------



## orvi (Dec 17, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Ir has other uses so it is not only electrolyzing increasing the demand.
> And it is still going to be minute amounts per electrolyzer.
> 
> It is not only the price for current that will be the driving force.
> ...


Actually, catalysts are relatively prevalent use of Ir, search Cativa process  Finding replacement here would be tough, since factories are well established and running. Quite a percentage of Ir and Rh are used in industrial synthetic catalysis in production of basic organic chemicals.

There were promising applications of Ir dye sensitizers in non-Si solar panels, but again the price is so high, and simply there isn´t enough Ir to make it happen. 

Eventually, that is the thing which happens all the time - if something is non-abundant, and technology relies on it, immense effort is made to replace the expensive stuff or completly redesign the process.


----------



## Lou (Dec 17, 2022)

It’s in virtually every OLED…


----------



## orvi (Dec 17, 2022)

Lou said:


> It’s in virtually every OLED…


Yup. And good luck to anyone who ever decide to retrieve it from them


----------



## Lou (Dec 17, 2022)

Uh, thank you, thank you very much.


----------

